# Should I repot these little green beings!!



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi everybody! After a bad start, I decided to build a place for my plants and give them the right light.
I grew my seeds in a propagator (or grow pad) and then some without it and I have to say that the propagator is great to make them sprout...JUST TO MAKE THEM SPROUT, though!!! I took them too long and with the wrong light (a halogen) and they grew a lot in height....as you can see from the pictures.
There is when I decided to build a new place for them.
So I bought 4 sheets of wood and built a grow box where I put 2 by 4 feet and 4 by 2 feet florescent lights and 2 fans.
My question comes now....should I repot them in bigger vases and cover the stem up to where the first round little leaves are?
I read in a book that you should do that to help the plant to reinforce but I never came across a thread about it.
Any help is very much appreciated!!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 10, 2006)

I can upload the pictures but then they don't appear....Anyone can help?

Finally i figured it out.
Here they are.

Pictures: the picture after the propagator are the plants under the wrong light.
Then some of what I did to make the "box" and the pictures of the plants at the bottom, the last 3, are the plants a little bit bigger and under the new light (flos).


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 10, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Hi everybody! After a bad start, I decided to build a place for my plants and give them the right light.
> 
> My question comes now....should I re-pot them in bigger vases and cover the stem up to where the first round little leaves are?
> I read in a book that you should do that to help the plant to reinforce but I never came across a thread about it.


 
Yes, you should do exactly that. If you put them in quart size pots, it should be good for now. It's very good that you've already starting reading. You'll be doing a lot of that for growing weed.

Your light should be at least 3,000 lumens per/sq ft. of area.

You can fit those little things in a tight area, so a few CFL's will do you for now.

Calculate your future area and how much light you'll need to provide 3,000 lumens per/sq ft.

The lights all come with "Lumens" on the package. Area is measured my multiplying one side by the other in feet.

Like a room that is 2 feet by 5 feet is 10 square feet.

At 3,000 lumens per/sq ft, you'd need 30,000 lumens.

Good luck to you! Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 10, 2006)

yup stoney's right. but 3000 lumens is the minimum. I think its better to have around 6000 lumens per sq ft.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey guys!! After reading your answers, SB and FM27, I went straight out to get more flos...I don't know how much this is going to cost me  ...but as I previously said in another thread, I would do anything for my babies.....   
So, I repotted them, I now have 4 big flos and 3 small on the sides and I cut "the box" down to decrease the space, so they will have more light.
What I would like to know now, is if I should put down the flos closer to the plants because I think they are still growing too much in height.
Also, can you see the last 2 pictures? These 2 plants have the same age but, the very last one, is not growing the pointy leaves.
Do you know why?
Looking at my set up and plants, what should i change? Or is it ok like that?
Again, thanks very much for your answer and I really love the fact that everybody can share their knowledge!!!....Fantastic!!


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 13, 2006)

hey your looking good right now you have done your reading gald to see that your not lazy good job keep it can't wait to see your ladys grow nice long legs


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice words! Does anybody knows why the last plant in the pictures above, is not growing any pointed leaves?


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't seen it mentioned in this thread yet, but you should probably get a fan on your babies, it will help the air circulation, and the movement will strengthen your plants and make them thicker.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 16, 2006)

hey there!! I know, I haven't talked about a fan, but I have one on the plants and I already have another one bigger for when the plants get bigger.....Hoping for the best   
Here I'm posting a few more pictures of my plants....they are growing, but aren't they growing too slow??? Or am I just too impatient??


----------



## lefty (Dec 16, 2006)

they look good i didnt no about the replanting after streching when mine did that i just tossed them. now i dont have too. but the best thing is to have enough light at that period of time so they dont stretch. good to no though!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, patience is the toughest thing of all. There's very little chance for a relative novice grower to have a grow with no problems at all, but MJ is a weed, so it's got a good curve and great overall stability for growing a plant. My new babies got shocked by the soil I believe, and halted growth as well. I just have to wait!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 18, 2006)

Check your light height to keep them from stretching again.  To bring them close enough without burning them, take the back of your hand just above the plant tops and bring the light close and if it gets too hot after a few seconds then move the light up until optimal height is reached.  I hope this helps. :bong:


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 18, 2006)

i already see mentioned a few things that you should do...the light fan movement...and keep your light close to the plant...stop it from stretching...you want the new leaf tight

when you transplant you should bury the stem up to the first of leaves...anything before that first set will turn into root mass and now your plant is more stable

looking good..happy growing :farm:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 19, 2006)

lefty said:
			
		

> they look good i didnt no about the replanting after streching when mine did that i just tossed them. now i dont have too...good to no though!


Hey l! During a trip to Amsterdam I got a book where it says to repot them if the stem is too long.....I have to say....it helped a lot! You tossed your plants? Don't do it again!!  You could have had big plants now....




			
				Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, patience is the toughest thing of all.


F1, I completely agree with you...patience is hard!! I guess I would like to see half a meter a day of growth!!  




			
				newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Check your light height to keep them from stretching again.....take the back of your hand just above the plant tops and bring the light close....


Thanks a lot for the advice, ngt! I have to say that it's very important to keep the lights almost on top of the plants....checking with your hand it's a great way of checking the distance and warmth....Thank you!!  




			
				LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> ....and keep your light close to the plant...stop it from stretching...you want the new leaf tight


Yes!! LL you are completely right. I've noticed that the closer is the light, the more leaves they produce.....Great!!!!


And now some more pictures!!! Look at the pictures where you can see the sides of the plants...can you that they are growing more little leaves between the stem?  
Also, there is a picture of my set up. Lots of Flos attached to lots of chains.....so that I can adjust the height...
By looking at them, is there something I should change? Any advice is appreciated and put in action!!!


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2006)

Those little leaves in by the stem are gonna be big branches when ur done too... with more branches off of them... it is like a pyramid graph! =)  More and more and more.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 20, 2006)

Those are great looking plants Hemp-o Kitty! They look like they'll grow into wonderful plants.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 21, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Those little leaves in by the stem are gonna be big branches when ur done too... with more branches off of them... it is like a pyramid graph! =) More and more and more.


I can see them now and you can see them too in the pictures!!! And there are more and more growing....When I came back from work today I was shocked!!!....they grow so quickly!!
More and more and more    as you said...more and more    ....




			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Those are great looking plants Hemp-o Kitty! They look like they'll grow into wonderful plants.


Thank yoooouuuuu SB!!!  I do what I can to make them feel better...expecially, I take on board advice from anybody who knows more or can help me.


I'm posting some pictures and something is worring me... in the last 2 pictures the bottom leaves are going down and the points are going yellow.....after seeing pictures of other plants  I'm kind of scared....but I'll stay positive....I think it's something that can be fixed with some help!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm posting some pictures and something is worring me... in the last 2 pictures the bottom leaves are going down and the points are going yellow...


Hey HOK, I see the same problem in almost all of your leaf. What are you giving them for nutrients? It looks like light nutrient burn.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm actually not giving them any kind of nutrients and the soil has no nutrients in it too. I read that you should wait until they are at week 2 of flowering to put nutrients.....am I right? 
What could it be? What do I need to do?

Please HELP!!!  :cry:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm actually not giving them any kind of nutrients and the soil has no nutrients in it too. I read that you should wait until they are at week 2 of flowering to put nutrients.....am I right?
> What could it be? What do I need to do?
> 
> Please HELP!!! :cry:


 
Don't cry Kitty!

What nutes were you giving them prior to flowering?

How much water are you giving them, and how do you determine when to water?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok! No more tears....here comes a smile  that is not going to stay for too long on my face if my plants don't get better!!!
This is my first grow and what you see in the pictures are my first plants....never had any plants flowering (I whish I had!!)....
About water....I water them every 2 days when I can see the soil is dry and usually I put a good amount of water but not always comes out the holes at the bottom of the pot....am I putting to little or to much? Should the soil be always humid? Should i go back to water them every day?
I'm going to water them now and I'll post a picture to show how much water i put.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

here is the picture. I put the water that you can see in the glass (200 ml) every 2 days in each pot. Should I put more? Or everyday?


----------



## KADE (Dec 22, 2006)

It really depends on how dry the soil is... if you stick your finger in the soil and it isn't damp to touch... then it needs to be watered.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey Kitty, I always try to get people to get used to using the weight method of watering.

Let your plants go until they show the very first signs of droop from lack of water. This won't stress them. Plants do this in nature all the time.

When they are nice and dry like that, carefully lift the pot just enough to feel the weight of the entire container. It should feel light.

Then, water slowly, about half as much as you show in your picture at a time, waiting a minute between adding, until you see a return from the bottom of the pot. Not much, just a little coming from the bottom holes.

Let that set for about an hour.

Then, gently lift the pot again and feel the weight of it while full of water.

Lift the containers each day and "weigh" them in your hands. When the pot feels like it's getting nice and light, but not quite as light as when drooping, add water just like I described above.

I know people who buy cheap bathroom scales to set their plants on for this very reason. Even if you set only one plant on a scale, you'll start getting a "feel" for when watering is due.

More plants die from over and under watering then for any other reason.

The next time you're at Wally World, snatch up an inexpensive bathroom scale and set one of your plants on it for the rest of it's life. Note the weight each day and watch it go up and down like clockwork.

Make sure you have a catch basin of some  kind under the pot so you don't ruin the scale. I use the cheap plastic ones from Wally World that cost about $1.50  .

The "fingering" method that Kade describes, can sometimes cause problems with inexperienced growers. If the soil mix is denser at the bottom of the pot, sometimes the bottom 4 inches or so will stay soggy while the top is good and dry. I've seen this cause root rot on more than one grow. The water will be depleted from the top down, and the plants roots will grow denser from the bottom up for this reason. Nature has built this in for the plants to be able to search out water in a more efficient way. If the bottom remains wet most of the time, the plant is much more likely to develop root problems and/or pest problems.

That's the entire reason I suggest that everyone get used to the "weight" method of determining when their plants should be watered.

Experienced growers are so used to the wet/dry cycle, that we sometimes forget how alien it is to a new grower. We also tend to make better soil mixes from experience.

You'll be experienced soon. A few crops and you'll be growing with your eyes closed!

Good luck to you Kitty!


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 22, 2006)

Judging from the size of your pots, I'd say you're overwatering.  Let it go 3 or 4 days and see how the soil is.  Get your finger deeper into the soil by sticking it down the side of the pot to avoid the root growth or purchase a moisture meter.  They work excellent to get to the bottom of the pot where you probably have an abundance of water.  I would also suggest getting some holes on the bottom side of your pots to help in lower aeration.  Drainage holes on the bottom are great but do not allow air to pass thru.

Too damp all the time is not good.  You'll start to get mold and algae growth on the top layer of soil and you'll eventually drown and rot your roots.  Just because the top looks dry does not mean the whole pot is dried out.  Roots have a way of traveling to reach the water and you should let it do so. 

Your babies look great.  Don't succumb to being impatient and play too much with them.  They actually do much better with less care, provided the lesser care is done correctly.  Over the past 11 days your babies have shown excellent growth.  Keep up the good work.  You'll be enjoying soon enough.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

I was doing as you guys, K and S, said but in this way you wouldn't notice if the bottom is wet as SB said. 


			
				StoneyBud said:
			
		

> If the soil mix is denser at the bottom of the pot, sometimes the bottom 4 inches or so will stay soggy while the top is good and dry. I've seen this cause root rot on more than one grow......... If the bottom remains wet most of the time, the plant is much more likely to develop root problems and/or pest problems....



Some transparent pots would be the best but I've never seen any around  ....the scale method is interesting (I'm curious now!....) but as you said, SB, I think it can be quite tricky for first timers! But not impossible!! So I might try that...

I also don't play with them a lot. I just look at them once a day, back from work, and check if they are ok and growing. I look at every small little leave that is growing and I move up the lights if they are reaching them and that's it. Before building the set up, it was a continuos moving them around. Now there is no need really...just when I water them.
I'll put less water and I hope those yellow points will stop yellowing!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Some transparent pots would be the best but I've never seen any around  ....


Light and roots don't go well together. Light hitting the wet nutrients would make instant algae, which would eat the nutrients that are for the plants. That's why you'll never find a clear plant container...


----------



## Tonto (Dec 22, 2006)

H-o-K, kee in mind that your plants are not that bad off! They actually look quite good. The only thing I have to contribute to what the other guys have said about watering is to not take it to far the other way, and under water. I see that you have a good amount of the 'white' soil. While is does a good job helping with moisture retention in certain amounts, I have seen it also be conducive to drying out quickly. So much in fact that a friend of mine had a plant in a 6 gallon container, and the plants would begin wilting about 40 hours after a watering!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

SB you always amaze me....is there anything you don't know?? I'm eager for knowledge.....Fed me of it and I'll be happy to be fat!!!   

What about seeds? Do you keep them in the dark or in the light? I've read different opinions on this one. I kept mine in the dark, in a plastic box, on top of wet cotton pads in a cupboard and some of them came out from the first day. I rembember this method from an assignment in my elementary school where we had to make different beans sprout and this was the method used...that worked all the time


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> H-o-K, kee in mind that your plants are not that bad off! They actually look quite good.......


  
Hi F! :ciao: If I look at them, I actually think the same...they are not too bad but I'm just afraid that something worse might happen... In the last 4 days I put a little bit more water, so now I'll use a bit less of it and see what happens. I might try the weighing method also and maybe make more holes in my pots. What do you think? Would it better?


----------



## Tonto (Dec 22, 2006)

I think that you shouldn't predetermine an amount of water to give to the plant. You water it slowly and evenly, taking time and breaks if necessary. Continue until you see some water coming out of the holes in the bottom of your pots. It should not be pouring out of the holes though, that means that it was poured onto the soil too fast. :cool2:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 22, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> SB you always amaze me....is there anything you don't know??


You've only seen the little bit of things I do know. I have 99.999999% yet to learn. Look at it this way; what kind of a nut would choose to advise someone about something they know nothing of? I picked one thing I do know and searched until I found someone who wanted to know it. I'm not very complicated. I love pot and I'm too cheap to go buy it, so I had to learn how to grow it!

If you want to see the extent of my *lack* of knowledge, just ask me what makes a women think the way she does. I'll start babbling just like every other man on the planet!



			
				Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> What about seeds? Do you keep them in the dark or in the light? I've read different opinions on this one. I kept mine in the dark, in a plastic box, on top of wet cotton pads in a cupboard and some of them came out from the first day. I remember this method from an assignment in my elementary school where we had to make different beans sprout and this was the method used...that worked all the time


Your method is almost exactly what I use. I use Ziploc baggies instead of a box, 12 layers of moist paper towels with the seeds directly in the middle, in a cupboard at the top of my kitchen in the dark.

3 days without looking and they are ready to plant.

It seems we went to different schools together! Hhahaahahaa


----------



## Tonto (Dec 22, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> What about seeds?


 
I have an extremely high germ rate using two pieces of paper towel, folded 4 times, seeds placed in there, fold once more, soak the towel with water and place it in a ramakin (very small bowl). Wrap the whole thing in aluminum foil and place on top of the oven about 20 minutes after baking something. The heat gets the little suckers going, along with the dark and the moisture. Two days later I open it and the seeds have the little taproots. There's millions of ways to germ, and many are the right way!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 23, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> ....You water it slowly and evenly, taking time and breaks if necessary......


I have to say.....I wasn't taking my time watering them and maybe I wasn't putting it slowly enough either....this could be why the leaves wilted... Let's see what happens now....



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> You've only seen the little bit of things I do know.....


 Oooohhhh....I have no doubt about it!!! You are kind of like a walking encyclopedia....  



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> If you want to see the extent of my *lack* of knowledge, just ask me what makes a women think the way she does. I'll start babbling just like every other man on the planet!


   I'll guess women don't lack on that subject!!   

About the seeds...I'm sure there are hundreds of way of germinating them...
I'm going to post a few more pictures before I'll go back to my home country for holidays. I will have to leave my babies and won't see them  for 2 weeks....Upon my return it will be a surprise to see the difference in growth (...I really hope so...) for me and I hope for you all!!
The bottom leaves are still drooping ibut  they are growing lots of new leaves between the nodes....lets see what happens!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm going to post a few more pictures before I'll go back to my home country for holidays. I will have to leave my babies and won't see them for 2 weeks...


Do you have someone to take care of your plants for you while you're gone? I hope you have a great time with old friends and family while you're on vacation!

Good luck!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

Your plants look very healthy at this point, lots of secondary growth, and a rich green in the leaves and stems. Who's going to be taking care of your babies when you're away? Teach them well. Last grow I had a friend come over and he nearly killed my girls.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey guys!! Now, honestly.... do you really think that there could be a chance that I'm going to go away leaving my babies to die?  NO! NO! NO! NO!  I also have other furry babies at home...2 cats, exactly and they will need some company, to eat and drink water too...So they are in good hands!!.... 





			
				Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Last grow I had a friend come over and he nearly killed my girls.


...at least....I hope so!! 



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> ....I hope you have a great time with old friends and family while you're on vacation!


 Thanks a lot for that and yes, as every year...I'm sure I will have a great time "at home"....as it is said: "There is no place like home".....this year though, because of my plants, it is kind of difficoult to go....talk to you all soon


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 23, 2006)

hey kitty your doing a lot better then when i started your asking all the right q's and doing your homework. your babys are looking good keep it up


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey everybody! I'm back and finally I had the time to take some pictures.
Overall the plants are ok, except one (which you will see in the pictures) that, I was told, was too close to the lights and got burnt. It has, also, some kind of rusty stains on the bottom leaves. How can I see if she is getting better? She won't repair the damage done, will she? But the damage shouldn't get worse if the plant is better, should it? What is going to happen? Or what can I do to make the plant better? 

I was amazed in seeing how big they got....  
Thanks Stoney Bud for your advice on the weight method of watering...Since I'm back I'm using it and I didn't think you could feel such big difference of weight between the pot being full or empty of water. And they don't dry all at the same speed. Some need water before others.
And to be sure, sometimes, I'm also putting a wooden stick into the soil, to confirm the bottom of the pot is dry or not.

Thanks guys to be here and help me and thanks SI, T (F1) and every bodyelse, for your support!

Pictures: in the last 3, there is the only plant that doesn't look good because of the burns and a shot of the bottom leaves with the rusty stains.


----------



## KADE (Jan 6, 2007)

Definately looks like heat burn to me!! They are lookin good! No, the leaves won't fix themselves. But all the new stuff should be lookin good!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all! I have 7 plants going on and in 5 of them I can 
already see the sex. 4 are girls and 1 is male...the other 2 are still not showing...but they look like girls too. Well, let's see!!!
I wanted to ask, when should I start to get rid of the male from the grow box? I mean, could he pollinate the females? When do male plants, start to fill with pollen?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 17, 2007)

As Soon As You See That Is A Male  !!!!
Cut That Sucka


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 18, 2007)

Lets get some new pics of those lovely ladies and I have been following your thread and looks good.  Keep it up hemp-o!  By the way, send the male to cannabis "hell".


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you guys!! Thanks NGT to follow my thread!
I think my plants are doing ok. The only thing is that they are growing a bit slower...I think... Are they growing slow?

Another one showed the sex and is female!!  

I'm thinking they are getting too big for those pots and I would like to repot them in bigger ones. What do you think?


The first 2 pictures are the male plant and the following 2 pictures are 2 of the 5 females showing blond hair!! 

If you zoom the pictures, you can see better the male and female.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 18, 2007)

Looking mighty fine!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## night501 (Jan 19, 2007)

i could be wrong cause iv never seen any in real life but i think i see pollen sacks. if im wrong then nice plants. getting bushy.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 19, 2007)

are you still just using fluros ???? ... they look great


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 19, 2007)

Get rid of those males quick unless you want pollen and seeded females all other the place.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 19, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Looking mighty fine!  Thanks for the pics!


Hey NGT, you are very welcome!! You don't know that yesterday, after coming back home from work and reading your post, I went out again just to get batteries for my camera...just because you asked!!  




			
				night501 said:
			
		

> i could be wrong cause iv never seen any in real life but i think i see pollen sacks. if im wrong then nice plants. getting bushy.


You are not wrong N501. What you see it's a male plant. As I said in my previous post, I have a total of 7 plants and 1 is male....they are getting bushy!!



			
				BSki8950 said:
			
		

> are you still just using fluros ???? ... they look great


Hey BSki8950, thank u!! Yes, I'm just using flos (16/8) and I'm going to use them until the plants reach a certain high and width. I want them big before changing to an HPS for flowering.



			
				schlendrake said:
			
		

> Get rid of those males quick unless you want pollen and seeded females all other the place.


Luckily the male is only one and yesterday I took it out of the grow box.
I don't have the courage to kill him so I gave it to my cat to eat   and I think I'm going to plant it somewhere outside, in a green space....


I have to say that I've been very lucky in having only one male on 7 plants.....  
I'm thinking to repot, what do you think?


----------



## speero_m (Jan 19, 2007)

kitty how old are they in those pics that u posted. Looking GOOD


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 20, 2007)

To be honest, s m, I don't know precisely how old they are!!! I planted some on the 28th and 30th of  Nov and I planted the others on the 3rd, 5th and 6th of December. Then when I repotted them, I mixed up the labels and now I don't know which one is which! They should be around 1 month and 20 days old....kind of!! You have to think, though, that at the start, they didn't grow properly. They had the wrong light and for a week, the grow was almost zero. They were growing very thin and only in height, as you can see from the very first pictures in this thread. When I look at the difference though, I'm amazed!!! 
Today I checked the male plant, which I'm keeping outside the grow box, on the top of it, and one of the pollen sac bursted! I think I took him out just in time.....    I also found a solution for this plant. Yesterday a friend of mine told me that his girlfriend would like a MJ plant as ornament for her house and I'm going to give her the male plant. So happy I found a place for him.....I mean, a nice place!!
Thanks everybody for the advices and to follow my thread!! 

PS nobody answered my question....do you think it's the right time to repot them? I'm sure the same grow is happening inside the pot and I think they are full of roots growing and growing....Well I think I will repot them soon...very soon..


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, if they are a foot tall or taller check to see if they are root bound by attempting to lift the root ball out of the pot.  Try not to damage the roots or your babies.  If the root ball is a tightly packed mass of roots that look tangled and compacted then it is time for a repotting.  General rule of thumb is "one" gallon for each 12in of plant but I usually go 18in per gallon so as not to have too much space left over in the pot whereas the soil stays wet longer. IMHO.  But they look good none the less.  :48:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 21, 2007)

Also moved that male from the top of the box, get hime over to your friends house if she still wants him and hope that bursted sack didn't send pollen through your air intake.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello Kitty,
               Your plants are looking good, keep up the good work.

      I also wanted to say that your pictures are the best example that I have seen of what male pods look like.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 21, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics, if they are a foot tall or taller check to see if they are root bound by attempting to lift the root ball out of the pot. Try not to damage the roots or your babies........


Thanks for the tips ngt!!! I've never repotted (only my little peat pots but in that case I put the full little pot in a bigger one). Your tips are very useful!!!



			
				dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Hello Kitty,
> Your plants are looking good, keep up the good work.
> I also wanted to say that your pictures are the best example that I have seen of what male pods look like.


Hey dkm!! It's nice to see you again!! Regarding my pictures of the male and female, my intention was just to make it as clear as possible!!! And if you tell me that, I think I made my point!!  

I'm going to buy pots today and then I'll check my plants as ngt said.
Will let you know.

Thanks again to help me and to follow me.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 21, 2007)

You welcome hemp-o, by the way what size are your pots, because with the change in size will give a noticeable growth. For some reason they love the extra space especially after being root bound.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey again NGT! I did what you told me to (lift the pot and see if there is any growth) and I absolutely need to repot. I couldn't buy the pots on sunday, so I'll do it today and I'll post some pictures to show the roots. Also, I don't know the size of my pots. I need to check and will let you know.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 23, 2007)

I go by the rule 1 gallon for every foot. And after paying an arm and a leg for new pots at a hydro store, I just ran across some great pots at my local dollar store.

          Keep it up. I can't wait to see your hps.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are 2 pictures of one of my plants. Top and bottom. As you can see the roots are everywhere and I'm planning to repot later on tonight.
Sorry for the quality of the second picture but is not easy to hold an heavy plant with one hand and take a picture too, with the other hand!!

Hey DKM, the HPS will have to wait for a few weeks....I will have to split the grow box in 2. One side for veg and the other for flowering.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 23, 2007)

Good you got to them when you did.  Just wait until those babies get comfy in their new pots they will take off like rockets.  I just gave my soil a rinsing they have a little nute burn, I decided to let the soul dry out before giving them a good soil leeching. Check my journal: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=71753#post71753  :farm:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 23, 2007)

Lookin nice


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you R! As said, I repotted my girls and they seem to look better. I'm amazed of the roots growth!! I would have liked to get bigger pots but then I thought about the space I have and I couldn't. I honestly wasn't expecting 6 plants out of 7 to turn females. Now they will have to share the space and the light....I want to keep them in veg for longer but I realize that maybe I need to put them to flower. Is it not time to put them to flower when they show their sex?
And actually I want to take some clones from some of them...I will now have to read more about that....


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 25, 2007)

You go girl!  Those look great.  If you're limited for space then I would flower them now especially since they showed sex already as they will get almost three times bigger when they start the flowering process.  Good luck and 6 out 7 is damn good! :farm: :joint: :48:


----------



## KADE (Jan 25, 2007)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Thank you R! As said, I repotted my girls and they seem to look better. I'm amazed of the roots growth!! I would have liked to get bigger pots but then I thought about the space I have and I couldn't. I honestly wasn't expecting 6 plants out of 7 to turn females. Now they will have to share the space and the light....I want to keep them in veg for longer but I realize that maybe I need to put them to flower. Is it not time to put them to flower when they show their sex?
> And actually I want to take some clones from some of them...I will now have to read more about that....


 
Looks awesome kitty!!! ur a much finer dirt grower then I.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 26, 2007)

yep .. well done Kitty. I'm gonna have to get myself some flouros. I've been growing with HPS the whole way through and my plants never look that good. Too hot I reckon 

Did you say you were just growing in soil without any nutrients ? What soil mixture are you using ?

regards Runbyhemp


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey guys!!! NGT, K and R, thanks very much for your compliments!!!
I'm going to buy a HPS tomorrow or on Monday. I know...I absolutely need to put them to flower!!
Kade!!.... "Looks awesome kitty!!! ur a much finer dirt grower then I."...Kade!! Am I a finer grower than you? I don't think so, but that's a huge compliment for me!!!   Thank you!!
And Runbyhemp....Yeah, no nutrients in my plants. None at all!! I just bought a pack of soil from Westland. I've always used this brand since I put the seeds in the small peat pots but using different kind. Now I repotted them with the same brand of soil called Multi-Purpose compost but with addedd John Innes, which are essential nutrients. The mix I've always used is just with soil and perlite. When I repotted them, I also addedd some vermiculite.

I'm thinking to leave one plant in veg and send all the others to flower, so that I can cut clones whenever I want. My question is: if I leave one plant as mother, will she need to stay under the 16/8 cycle of light for ever? 
In order to keep her alive, do I have to be careful that she doesn't flower? 

Thank you all for any upcoming answer....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jan 27, 2007)

damn they are sweet ur doing a great job. i put a post today on mine cause im not sure when to harvest them cause i never kept track of those ones but ny new ones i have been keeping track of anyways enough of me on ur thrad (sorry) anyways yours are great keep the good work up cant wait to see the up dates latter


----------



## KADE (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm serious kitty... I could never farm inside in soil to survive if i had to..


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 28, 2007)

You would be able to survive if you had to, Kade....but I really appreciate the compliment and I'm not going to say no...Yeah, I'm a finer grower than you are!   Thanks anyway...you don't know but reading from everybody's threads teaches you a lot...and I've learned from yours too.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 28, 2007)

So kitty did they have a growth spurt after adjusting to their new surroundings?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 30, 2007)

They did, NGT!!!! There are stra-ultra-super full of new growth and they are filling with preflowers!!!! I'm still trying to find a HPS...but in most places you have to order it....I might start and flowering wiht flos...can I?

PS I put a little bit of nutrients in 2 of my plants to see what would have happened and....the bottom leaves burned!!! Luckily only the bottom leaves... I can't complain because I kind of knew....


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 30, 2007)

very very nice.  Will be going with the blue spectrum next time, for sure.  Halide of course


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Kitty, great grow btw.

Something you should know about general soil (mixed or premixed) is that it does contain slow release nutrients which is what your plants have been feeding on. you will need to top your soil up with nutrients as your plants get bigger. i am a hydroponic grower myself but i have heard that fish emulsion is a good nute for soil.

I will keep visiting your post 

PS why not ask a moderator to chuck this thread into the grow journal thread? it would be a great addition to the rest of the journals


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey kitty you can flower them with floros but go to the soft white or warm white spectrum with a little more red but you can switch to HPS when you get it.  You will notice a big difference with the HPS too.  I will be adding some pics to my journal "bagseed making a run for it" on thursday.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Feb 15, 2007)

What's the haps Kitty? anxious to see some updates


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 15, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> What's the haps Kitty? anxious to see some updates


 
Yeah what he said!  Whats da bidness is?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys!!!
I'M SORRY TO ALL OF YOU THAT WERE FOLLOWING MY THREAD!!!! I'm actually very sorry  ....but I couldn't answer and I'm happy I can now.

NGT and DKM (well...you DIDN'T know much!!  ) thanks very much for asking. That is cute!!!
DGT, thanks for the advice. I couldn't post but I read your advice. About the nutrients and the soil, I actually thought my soil had no nutrients at the start but I discovered then, it actually did. So they grew on a soil with nutrients but I love this brand of soil and I think it's has just enough nutrients not to burn them. 
F, K, SB thanks all for following and helping and sorry again!!  


Soooooooooooo....the plants got bigger and taller and I didn't have space for all of them, so I gave away 2. I now have 3 plants in flowering under a 400W HPS, 1 in veg and I have 4 clones going on as well. The box was modified to fit the HPS and to divide mom from the other plants in flowering....a big job that I didn't do on my own and anyway I wasn't really happy of doing....I was thinking to give them all away...there was a period that I needed to change something everyday because they all got bigger and taller.

They are doing fine now, as 1st grow, I'm very happy. They are losing all the leaves but the flowers, the buds are doing great. Since last month they are loosing an average of 10 yellow leaves a day. They are concentrating more in growing flowers I think, or something is missing (like a nutrient or something).
Yes, I'm giving them nutrients now..... I have to say though that, since they are in flowering, I gave them nutrients only 4 times. I didn't want to "shock them" in anyway!!  


I think I have one sativa dominant....I think I mixed the seeds with some that were of another bag and were a mix of Sativa.
You can see from the pictures the difference!! That one caused me the most problems!!!  ...but now it's all ok!!  

I'm posting some pictures from the 30th of January and 16th of Feb so that you can see anyway how they grew.
I'll post more pictures of March.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 17, 2007)

Good to see ya kitty, thought you may have fallen off the face of the planet there  

Good to hear all is well with the girls !!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey R! Thanks to feel for my girls!!

Here I'm posting the last pictures I have of my girls of day 4 and 9 of March.
I should have said "Enjoy!!" now....here come some nicer pictures than before!


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 17, 2007)

Very very nice. Good job.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 17, 2007)

Very, very nice kitty. From the very first pictures on page one I was thinking, oh no! Your babies definitely came around though. Can't wait to see the end results. Great job!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 18, 2007)

wow Kitty, 
                 nice tall and fat. You have me second guessing myself flowering with cfl's that HPS is doing wonders. I myself am having the same thing going on with my flowering plants , the leaves are turning yellow ( sometimes even crisp brown ! ) but the buds are looking fine so I am not gonna stress out!

  Glad to see you back.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

you were smart to switch to that hps, you were gonna yield piss with those fluro's.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey guys!! Hello to everybody!!
Somebody asked me about a smoke report.....well I have to say that I've been cutting and smoking since the start of March!! I've noticed that if the grass is not well dried, you can't really feel much, but when is dried is all a different story!!! I love this kind of plant because it gives you a great high but doesn't take out all your energy. I don't like to smoke and feel like I don't want to move and do anything...I've been lucky that this smoke doesn't take away your body energy.
I'm going to cut them today or tomorrow and then I'll tell you how much I got....is not going to be a perfect report because I think I've smoked already half of each plant...or almost!!!


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

you couldent wait to harvest i know its hard to see your little devil full of resin and you with out smoke  thats a big tentation


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice one Kitty, planning the next grow yet ?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 24, 2007)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Hey guys!! Hello to everybody!!
> Somebody asked me about a smoke report.....well I have to say that I've been cutting and smoking since the start of March!! I've noticed that if the grass is not well dried, you can't really feel much, but when is dried is all a different story!!! I love this kind of plant because it gives you a great high but doesn't take out all your energy. I don't like to smoke and feel like I don't want to move and do anything...I've been lucky that this smoke doesn't take away your body energy.
> I'm going to cut them today or tomorrow and then I'll tell you how much I got....is not going to be a perfect report because I think I've smoked already half of each plant...or almost!!!


Hey HPK great to hear that its a great high. and i did the same thing u did with yours had to keep tasting that bud lol the high is much better when fully cured for sure. hope to see u get another grow on . peace


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 24, 2007)

Thats great on the harvest.  Hemp-O do the damn thang!


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol hemp I think we all did that at one time or another.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 24, 2007)

lol its a new growers worste nightmare, keepin the buds on the plant till there ready hahahaha. oh yeah schlen i bet damn near everyone did haha. or even a taste test.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 25, 2007)

3p, S_B, s, DC, I got my excuse to cut the buds from the "Full Growing Marijuana Guide" here in this web site 





> Don't listen to the experts, decide yourself based on what you come to like yourself.
> Keep in mind, a bud weighs more when fully ripe. It is what most growers like to sell, but take some buds early for yourself, every week until you harvest, and decide how you like it for yourself. Grow the rest to full maturity if you plan to sell it.
> Most new growers want to pick early, because they are impatient. That&#65533;s OK!  Just take buds from the middle of the plant or the top. Allow the rest to keep maturing. Often, the tops of the plants will be ripe first. Harvest them and let the rest of the plant continue to ripen.


 I was looking around like a crazy person, to find something that would say that cutting earlier was OK!!  

R, I'm not planning any new growth from seeds at the moment. I want to grow from clones, but the 4 I had are now dead!!  So I will have to cut more clones from the mother.

N, thanks for your kind words!! You, me and DKM, started almost in the same period and it's nice to see we all made it!!!

My mother will come soon to visit me and I don't know what to do with the mother plant.  ....I'm going to harvest the other 3 but what to do with the plant left and the grow box????? This is going to be a big problem!!

Does it happen to you, guys, that when you cure your buds in clean, glass jars, the bud becames humid again (from dried) and smells kind of bad???


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 25, 2007)

Does it happen to you said:
			
		

> It happened to me once because they were not completely dry when they went in. Also the moisture that is left inside the bud will work its way out and remoisten the buds. Keep opening the jars for like 10-15 min at a time, take the buds out , move them around, and put them back. If they are very moist then I would open the jar for like 1/2 day till they dry out.
> 
> In "my" experience I noticed that when they start to turn brown and smell like dirt then it's too late mold has set in.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 26, 2007)

hey hemp-o yes we did make it.  I decided to start some more bagseed. My friend came over with some huge tiger striped seeds and I got to try them.  Still ordering from mandala too.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 26, 2007)

I think as long as you can keep at least one cfl on your plant where your mother dosent see it will be ok...good luck


----------



## 3patas (Mar 26, 2007)

hey guys wazup


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey hemp-o I started 24 of those seeds I got and 22 sprouted so check out my new 100% organic grow. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=92547#post92547


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2007)

Keep opening those jars so that mold doesn't set up and ruin your hard work.


----------

